# L260 engine parts



## Crow twice (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm looking for pistons,rings,sleeves for a 1974 L260
Z1300A engine
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Crow twice, welcome to the forum. 

Try Messick's parts hotline for a rebuild kit. They are a resourceful group of people. 

Kubota no longer supports (makes parts for) tractors as old as your L260.


----------



## Crow twice (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks I'll give it a try
I found pistons at a supplier in the Netherlands but that won't help this cracked sleeve!


----------



## Will13aug04 (May 28, 2021)

Crow twice said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try
> I found pistons at a supplier in the Netherlands but that won't help this cracked sleeve!


Can I get that contract information for the parts supplier I need parts also


----------



## Crow twice (Jan 17, 2021)

Will13aug04 said:


> Can I get that contract information for the parts supplier I need parts also


TracPartz


----------

